# exploding seed pods



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Thought this was cool enough to video. I've had this for 8 years and first time I noticed it. you can hear the snapping from 20 feet away. when they explode on their own the seed is cast several feet. one per pod. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILljHk6_mqs
Thought it was witches broom but not sure. has bee loving flowers in the spring.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like scotchbroom to me. Does it have a yellow flower or a yellow and red flower? If it is you don't want it.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

kramerbryan said:


> Looks like scotchbroom to me. Does it have a yellow flower or a yellow and red flower? If it is you don't want it.


it has a yellow flower in spring. why don't I want it?


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a noxious weed in Washington. Search for an image and confirm.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

kramerbryan said:


> It's a noxious weed in Washington. Search for an image and confirm.


Oh this is a commercially bought bush


----------

